# [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula / Maximus III Gene



## xTc (6. August 2009)

*Sammelthread zum Asus Maximus III Formula / Maximus III Gene*

_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


*Spezifikation*

Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Spezifikation folgt bald.




*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads -*

Sobald verfügbar.


*- Bios Bilder -*




*Downloads:*

*- Handbücher -*

Sobald verfügbar.



*- Treiber -*

Treiber für euer entsprechendes Modell findet Ihr hier: KLICK




*Bilder*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anmerkung: Die Bilder stammen aus dem Forum von Xtremesystems.


*Links*
​


----------



## Malkav85 (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Du hast auch nix anderes zu tun, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Er plant schon die nächsten Reviews.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Erinnert mich vom Design her doch ein "bisschen" an EVGA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Jep, Asus macht in neuen Farben.
Die neuesten AM3 Boards sind hellblau wie Gigabreit und die 1156 schwarz/rot.
Hmmm, mal sehen ob das so bleibt.

Blöd ist nur, dass sie immer noch die grottige Soundkarte dabei haben, das Teil war schon vor drei Jahren Mist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Die Soundkarte kann man ja als Becheruntersatz nehmen.

Also ich finde die Farbcombo geil.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Naja über die Farbe kann man sich streiten, ich find Schwarz und Rot schon zu durchgekaut. Liegt wohl daran das ASUS jetzt im Mülleimer von Asrock rumwühlt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Na ja, Asrock ist eben die OC Marke von Asus, da darf man mal in deren Mülleimer wühlen.


----------



## R4Z3R (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Ich mag asus rog Mainboards


----------



## xTc (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

So, hier findet Ihr eine Menge frischer Bilder des finalen M III F: KLICK

Der weiße 12V EPS, sowie ATX-Stromanschluss gehen mal garnicht.


----------



## axel25 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Wieviel könnte das Ding denn kosten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*



xTc schrieb:


> So, hier findet Ihr eine Menge frischer Bilder des finalen M III F: KLICK
> 
> Der weiße 12V EPS, sowie ATX-Stromanschluss gehen mal garnicht.


Stimmt, die ganzen weißen Teile hätten auch schwarz gehört.

PS: Geile Schachtel.


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

kleine frage an die experten hier:
da nvidia die lizenz für sli freigegeben hat bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir dann auf dem M3F ein sli gespann holen soll mit 2 gt300 chips
reichen da die 2x8 lanes oder verschenkt man da leistung und kanns gleich lassen

Edit: laut dem evga thread reichts wohl ^^ freu mich schon voll auf mein erstes sli gespann


----------



## xTc (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*



Naumo schrieb:


> kleine frage an die experten hier:
> da nvidia die lizenz für sli freigegeben hat bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir dann auf dem M3F ein sli gespann holen soll mit 2 gt300 chips
> reichen da die 2x8 lanes oder verschenkt man da leistung und kanns gleich lassen



Etwas Leistung wirst du verschenken. Allerdings ist diese eher marginal. Allerdings sollte eine Karte mit einem GT300 vollkommen ausreichen. 


Gruß


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

ja hoffen wirs.. 
war schon etwas enttäuscht dass ich mit meinem jetzigen system crysis nicht auf voll und 4xAA zocken kann @1680x1050.. 
da kommt eh erst der gt300 bevor ich auf p55 umsteige


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Vergiss bitte SLI auf 2x8 Lanes, da ist es besser, wenn du dir nur eine Karte kaufst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Oder eine Doppel GPU auf einem PCB.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Das wird dann aber teuer, bei den neuen Karten.


----------



## SnowmanSW (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Und schon ein Windows 7-Sticker auf der Verpackung  . Was man nicht alles raufbappen kann. Und die ganzen Teile um den Sockel rum - das sind doch die Phasen oder? Wie viele hat denn das Teil


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

der eine sagt es geht und der andere nicht..
was stimmt jetzt leute.. oder wozu hat des board dann soviele pci-e ports


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Wozu hat das WS Revolution so viele PCIe Ports?


----------



## Player007 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Das Board passt sehr gut zu meinem rot/schwarzen Sleeve 
Werde es im Auge behalten ^^

Gruß


----------



## xTc (20. August 2009)

Mittlerweile gibt es auch erste Bilder / Informationen zum Maximus III Gene: KLICK

Ich habe den Sammelthread um das Gene erweitert. Nun ist der Thread für beide Board zu nutzen.


Gruß


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Boards schon mal geil voralem das Gene ob es auch an das Formula rankommt ist die Frage, aufjedenfall sind sie von der Optik Top und von der Leistung her kann man ja schon denken das sie gut sind, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Naumo (25. August 2009)

ich freu mich schon sehr!! hoffe dass die preise nicht sooo gesalzen sind wie zB von evga.. 
will erstmal eh nur eine GPU drauf machen die cpu gut ocen können und ich denke da wird sich das Maximus III sehr anbieten


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

So, heute gibt es mal wieder neue Bilder vom Maximus III Formula. Die Fotos sind von der fertigen Retail Version: KLICK

Ich werde die Bilder später in den Startpost mit einbauen, da die recht gut geworden sind und ich mir die Arbeit spare eigene zu machen. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> So, heute gibt es mal wieder neue Bilder vom Maximus III Formula. Die Fotos sind von der fertigen Retail Version: KLICK


 
Du sollst keine Bilder posten sondern es kaufen und testen. 
Das Board sieht sehr schick aus, gibts da keinen IDE Controller mehr?


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

Pic-Dump #1 für den Startpost.


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

Pic-Dump #2 für den Startpost.


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

Pic-Dump #3 für den Startpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Immer diese Trippel Posts. 

Aber sehr schick, wann hast du es denn nun?


----------



## xTc (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Board sieht sehr schick aus, gibts da keinen IDE Controller mehr?



Das siehst du richtig. Ich persönlich finde es aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, da ich schon eine ganze Zeit auf Sata-Geräte setzte.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber sehr schick, wann hast du es denn nun?



So wie es ausschaut, garnicht. Es war zwar geplant, hab die Pläne aber wieder über den Haufen geworfen. Werde wohl mit dem P7P55D Deluxe an den Start gehen. Zumindest für den Anfang. 


Gruß


----------



## Powder_Machine (27. August 2009)

Kommt das Gene echt erst im September? Ich halt's nicht mehr aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Das siehst du richtig. Ich persönlich finde es aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, da ich schon eine ganze Zeit auf Sata-Geräte setzte.


 
Ich habe auch keine IDEs mehr, trotzdem komisch, dass Asus für die paar Cent keinen Controller mehr verbaut.
Andererseits hat man dann den murksigen Marvell Controller nicht mehr. 



xTc schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut, garnicht. Es war zwar geplant, hab die Pläne aber wieder über den Haufen geworfen. Werde wohl mit dem P7P55D Deluxe an den Start gehen. Zumindest für den Anfang.


 
Jetzt bin ich aber schwer enttäuscht von dir. 
Muss ich mir das Ding etwa zulegen?


----------



## cartago2202 (1. September 2009)

na steht schon fest wann die kommen?


----------



## Powder_Machine (3. September 2009)

Gene&Formula ind Geizhals gelistet.


----------



## xTc (4. September 2009)

Hier mal die Links zu den Boards im Preisvergleich:

ASUS Maximus III Formula ab _212,00 Euro_ im PCGH-Preisvergleich

ASUS Maximus III Gene ab _179,00 Euro_ im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Der Preis wird in den kommenden Tagen mit Sicherheit noch fallen.


----------



## cartago2202 (5. September 2009)

was ist der unterschied zwischen denn beiden ausser größe?? klärt mich bitte auf


----------



## Muffinman (9. September 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob das Formula noch den LCD-Poster dabei hat ?
Das wäre für mich ein Kauf-Kriterium.
Leider gibts ja bei Asus noch kein Manuel, mit dem sich das rausfinden läßt.


----------



## JackBlack89 (12. September 2009)

Ich habe mir das Board heute bestellt und kann dir bescheid geben ob einer dabei ist.


----------



## Ace (12. September 2009)

Meins habe ich schon! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Muffinman
Nein ist kein LCD Poster dabei! Soundkarte,Kabel ,Handbuch ,Aufkleber usw.


----------



## Muffinman (13. September 2009)

sieht ja schon sehr geil aus, aber das mit der eingesparten Anzeige nervt mich.
Ich habe immer das Problem, das es das perfekte Board nicht gibt.
Aber es gibt für meinen 860er wenig Alternativen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. September 2009)

Kleine allgemeine Information:
Der Taktgeber bei beiden Mainboards ist ICS 9LPRS140CKLF, der allerdings bei Setfsb noch nicht auswählbar ist. Eine Alternative ist daher ICS 9LPRS587AGLF. (Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für das Asrock P55 Deluxe)


----------



## Ace (17. September 2009)

So habe gerade mal alles zusammen gebaut Asus Maximus III Formula,i7-860,GTX285,Samsung 2233RZ 22" und alles läuft Prima bis jetzt


----------



## TMJK (17. September 2009)

hier stand Mist


----------



## Ace (19. September 2009)

Ein Review von Overclockers Club 
ASUS ROG Maximus III Formula Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## snajdan (20. September 2009)

Spitzending muss ich sagen 
Zum glück hab ich mich dafür entschieden ;D


----------



## Ace (22. September 2009)

Füge mal noch ein paar Bilder ein und OC Ergebnisse mache ich auch mal welche 

Also Noctua Kühler mit 2 Lüftern passt auch mit hohen Ram Kühler!
Farblich ist das ganze natürlich nicht so der Renner,aber werde ich mir noch anpassen,da der Gesamteindruck doch schon stimmen sollte (meine Meinung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snajdan (22. September 2009)

Hmmm naja der Noctua mit dieser Lüfterfarbe ist halt geschmackssache, gefällt mir selber persönlich nicht so, aber der ram macht doch auch einiges her 





hier mal paar pics von meinem equip^^


----------



## Ace (22. September 2009)

Dein Run mit 3,7 warum gestoppt?
Habe 3 Durchgänge gemacht 3,5GHz mit Standart Vcore(1,2V) 3,6GHz mit 1,24 Vcore und die 3,7GHz mit 1,248 Vcore
und man sieht der 860er ist Wärmer wie der 750er


----------



## snajdan (23. September 2009)

Wollte mich auf Hardwareluxx verewigen^^ darum hab ich nach gut 1 1/2 stunden pause gemacht...Aber in den Regeln stand, das die Threads grün leuchten müssen :E damit war er ungültig. Bin zurzeit wieder bissel am testen etc.


----------



## Ace (23. September 2009)

ja genau der Test muss laufen (Custom und Run FFT s in-place an) eigentlich so wie auf meinen Screen zu sehen ist.
Bei mir laufen gerade die 3,8 mit 1,28Vcore mal sehen wie lange!


----------



## snajdan (23. September 2009)

Gut dann hab ich bis jetzt schonmal alles richtig gemacht. Momentan läuft er ne 3/4 Stunde ( Echtzeit ) mit 3,8 und 1,72Vore. Bin auch mal gespannt wielange er das packt, hatte vorhin mal auf 4GHz gestellt mit selben Werten, aber da ist er mir dann abgeschmiert.


----------



## Ace (23. September 2009)

findest du 1,72Vcore nicht ein bisschen viel?du meinst 1,27???


----------



## Ace (24. September 2009)

Die 3,8 laufen bei mir auch,wird aber mit Luft dann zu Warm!
Mehr Teste ich auch nicht unter Luft!


----------



## Ace (27. September 2009)

Nix los hier indem Thread


----------



## Muffinman (28. September 2009)

Ich habe mich erst mal gegen ein Upgrade entschieden.
Bin zur Zeit etwas knapp und wenn ich ehrlich sein darf,
(eventuell bissl  ) ich muß mich an ROG ohne LCD-Poster erst noch gewöhnen, mit LCD wäre es das perfekte Board gewesen.
Wo ist denn diese ominöse DeBug-LED auf dem Board, ich habe auf keinem Bild was gefunden.


----------



## je86 (4. Oktober 2009)

mal eine generelle frage. im gegensatz zum 1366 chipsatz sind 1156 boards ja auf dual channel ausgelegt. muss ich mit einem großen performance verlust rechnen / einem instabilem system rechnen, wenn ich dennoch ein triple channel kit verbaue?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Das wird dann aber weder im Dual noch im Tripple laufen.


----------



## je86 (4. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber weder im Dual noch im Tripple laufen.



kann man ungefähr sagen, wieviel das performance technisch ausmacht?
also lohnt sich der dual channel betrieb überhaupt???


----------



## dundee (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe mir das Teil auch zugelegt und gegen mein S775 Sys getauscht.
Bin aber nicht ganz zufrieden, denn seit dem Umbau habe ich vom Board irgendwo son fiepen, tritt nicht dauerhaft auf sondern nur sporadisch.
Es ist kein Spulenfiepen meiner Graka, denn vorher hatte ich das nicht.
Habe das Skeleton-Gehäuse und ist mit der offenen Bauweise dank der Lüftersteuerung sehr leise und man kann deshalb jede Ungewöhnlichkeit hören.
Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, das direkt nach dem Systemstart der Bootvorgang erst nach ca.10 Sekunden beginnt, das hatte ich bisher bei keinem Board, ist das normal?

Gruß dundee


----------



## Ace (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Fiepen haben mehrere User schon berichtet
Stelle doch mal alles von Auto auf Manuell um!Vcore CPU,Vcore Ram,Timings Ram usw.Bei anderen hat sich das Problem dann gelöst,oder ist nach ein paar Tagen von selber weg gegangen.

Beschreibung:

Aufgrund der schlechten Biossoftware scheint es so zu sein das, dass Formula 3 der CPU standardmäßig zuviel spannung gibt, gleiches gilt für die Timings des DDR 3 speichers und der Spannung des Speichers.(Alle diese Einstellungen stehen nach Auslieferung des Boards auf AUTO) Ich habe mich zu allererst nach der VCORE meiner CPU umgesehen und wurde fündig. Ich stellte eine Max VCORE von 1,2750 V ein. Dann die RAM Timings sowie auch die Spannung.


----------



## dundee (10. Oktober 2009)

Ace schrieb:


> Das Fiepen haben mehrere User schon berichtet
> Stelle doch mal alles von Auto auf Manuell um!Vcore CPU,Vcore Ram,Timings Ram usw.Bei anderen hat sich das Problem dann gelöst,oder ist nach ein paar Tagen von selber weg gegangen.
> 
> Beschreibung:
> ...



Hi,

den Tip habe ich auch im Luxxforum erhalten und das Problem ebenfalls lösen können.
Dank auch dir für den Tip

Gruß dundee


----------



## Muffinman (13. Oktober 2009)

Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluß, das wenn ich OCen will und Spannungen erhöhe, das das Brett dann Fiept??
Dann scheidet es nämlich definitiv aus.


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2009)

Nein es fiept ein bisschen wenn alles auf Standart ist!
Ein kleine Update von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (15. Oktober 2009)

Ein Traum, Ace. Stand auch kurz davor mir das Gene dazuzubestellen, wegen Mini PC und so. Der Gedanke hat sich aber verworfen. Meine GTX280 ist dann doch ein ziemlicher Koloss und ich weiß nicht, ob sich da ein passendes Gehäuse für findet.


----------



## Muffinman (29. Oktober 2009)

Das/die Board/s scheinen ja echte Kracher zu sein, bei dem Betrieb hier im Thread )
Schade, hatte mich auf mehr Infos gefreut.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Oktober 2009)

warum haust du nicht die Bilder von McZonk rein? Der hat ein extreme Review über das III Formula geschrieben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-extreme-review-asus-maximus-iii-formula.html


----------



## Tom6920(GER) (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*

Weiß jemand zufällig ob man mit dem MB auch ein 3 DIMM Kit betreiben kann oder geht das nur paarweise bzw. als solo Variant? Gemäß Handbuch soll das nicht funzen?


----------



## Tom6920(GER) (16. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

werde mir das Ding in den kommenden Tagen kaufen (mit i7-860).

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für die DIMMs geben (mind. 4GB)?
Wie ordne ich bei dem MB eigentlich ein 3er Kit an? Oder geht das mit dem Board gar nicht!!!

Gibt es bei vollen DIMM Slots Probleme mit einem Megahalem Dark Shadow?
Hat jemand eine System (eigen oder fremd gesehen) wo das ohne Probleme platztechnisch gefunzt hat?

EDIT: Das mit den DIMM Kombis habe ich mittlerweile selber herausbekommen 
FAQ bei ASUS.de  zeigt alle Kombi Möglichkeiten auf.

Eine ganz andere Sache ist.... Bekommt man auf das Board einen
Megahalems Dark Shadow horizontal montiert, wenn die DIMMs voll belegt sind? Hat das schon mal einer gesehen oder gemacht???

Sieht ja suuuuuuper eng aus!


----------



## optimusprime (24. November 2009)

ich hab da ma ne kleine frage, wo schließe ich bei dem board eine Super Talent SSD Ultra Drive ME/GX 64GB 2.5 an?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2009)

Habe mir das Gene bestellt  

Bisschen mehr infos im Start wären nett ^^


----------



## forenmichel (24. November 2009)

optimusprime schrieb:


> ich hab da ma ne kleine frage, wo schließe ich bei dem board eine Super Talent SSD Ultra Drive ME/GX 64GB 2.5 an?



Also ich habe meine hier angeschlossen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2009)

Mein Gene ist da, verdammt geiles Board


----------



## KaIlAbAm (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey ich hab mal ne Frage:
Ich hab das Board gestern in mein Pc eingebaut...läuft auch alles wunderbar nur, dass 2 von 4gb(G-Skill trident 2000mhz) irgendwie für die Hardware reserviert sind!?
Ich hab noch eine Asus 5770 und eine Creativ x-Fi Titanium verbaut.


----------



## forenmichel (12. Dezember 2009)

KaIlAbAm schrieb:


> dass 2 von 4gb(G-Skill trident 2000mhz) irgendwie für die Hardware reserviert sind!?



Moin. Probier doch mal diesen Tip aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...64-nur-2-49gb-ram-verwendbar.html#post1339204
Kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


----------



## Naumo (13. Dezember 2009)

hehe ich müsste mich eigentlich schämen aber jeder der nen megahalems hat und das board weiss wie bescheiden das is... Also.. bei mir waren auch nur 2 nutzbar... komischerweise... tja dann mal wieder aufgeschraubt und den ram, auch trident, der näher am kühler is mal richtig reingesteckt.. wenn der nicht 100% drin is erkennt ihn zwar windows aber da greift ein sicherheitsmechanismus irgendwie und schwubs gehen nur 2GB

EDIT: apropos der thread hier: hab grad das neue BIOS 1105 draufgespielt.. musste zwar alle OC einstellungen nochmal tätigen aber halb so wild.
bisher keinerlei probleme. läuft nach wie vor wunderbar


----------



## KaIlAbAm (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Problem gelöst
@forenmichel: danke für die hilfe, aber das habe ich schon versucht.
@Naumo: Danke das wars...ich hab die beiden Riegel nochmal herausgenommen und sie kräftig wieder reingedrückt! Jetzt werden alle 4Gb angesprochen. Nochmal danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn meins morgen nicht kommt heul ich  (also Montag)

mfg Ceres


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

da sieht man ja worauf intel abzieht, welche hersteller von intel gesponsert werden, bei so nem board kauft sich jeder gerne nen intel prozzi, hab zwar auch ein schönes board trotzdem gibts für amd boards einfach zuuu wenige


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2009)

ja muss ich leider auch sagen.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen wenn es bei einem AMD-Board mal ne schöne Farbgebung gäbe dann wäre ich bei meinem geliebten Phenom II geblieben (auch wenn ich da noch ne AM3 Version hätte kaufen müssen).
Bei AM2+/AM3 Board muss ich sagen das das Crosshair III ja schon recht schick ist was den Kühlkörper angeht, die ansonsten schöne Optik wird aber dann mit den ganzen Blau und weiß verschandelt  
Aber so ists eben etwas unschön, naja vlt bin ich ja mit dem Crosshair IV Formula wieder dabei 

das Intel aber Geld dafür bezahlt wie die Boards aussehen denk ich mal nicht.
EVGA hat mit dieser Farbkombo angefangen (X58 Classified) und alle sagten: "Wunderschönes Board", Und ASUS übernimmt diese Farbkombo jetzt eben bei ihren neuen ROG Boards (Ich denke mal nicht zuletzt deswegen damit sie sich besser verkaufen  )

mfg Ceres


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

naja, aber einer der auf das pcb und alles wert legt schaut sich das ja auch an und sieht amd sys. haben fast alle kein schönes design, so intel boards hingegen schon, und das sich dadurch dann intel besser verkauft an prozzis ist ja wohl dann klar, ob die kohle dafür zahlen ka, weiß ich nicht, aber das man dadurch mehr umsatz macht und intel dabei hilft weiterhin marktführer zu bleiben hmm schade


----------



## Sturmtank (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage, 
Ich besitze einen I5 750 und hab da OCZ Platinum 1600 verbaut,
die benötigen ja 1.9V hab ich auch per bios eingestellt,
kann da auf dauer was kaputt gehen, weil die cpu ja nur bis 1,65 V unterstütz oder so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2009)

Jep, der Speichercontroller kann bald drauf gehen.


----------



## Sturmtank (20. Dezember 2009)

thx für die info,
ich habs jetzt auf 1.55 V gestellt, und läuft stabil.


----------



## mr.hellgate (20. Dezember 2009)

Da mich das Mainboard ja sehr interesieren würde habe ich mir eine Konfig zusammengestellt, welche mein Budget nicht sprengt und zu mir passt, nun habe ich ein Problem mit dem CPU Kühler und wollte wissen ob ihr mir da vllt. weiterhelfen könnt.

Und zwar habe ich mir als Kühler den Cooler Master V8 herrausgesucht, da mich Design, Extras (rote LEDs) und Leistung überzeugen (gegen die Lautstäkre habe ich nichts), nun passt der Kühler aber nicht auf den 1156 und ich wollte wissen ob es i-eine Möglichkeit gibt, welche auch ein "nicht Profi" vollstrecken kann, diesen Kühler auf den 1156 dauerhaft zu montieren (speziel jetzt auf das R.O.G Maximus III Formula!)

MfG Dennis


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2009)

also wenns kein Retention Modul gibt für den Kühler wird das eher nix mit dem Montieren auf dem LGA1156 (nicht 1566  )
ich schau grad mal obs dazu was auf der Coolermaster Main gibt aber ich glaubs eher nicht 

mfg Ceres

Edith sagt:

also laut Coolermaster kannste ihn draufhauen 
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?category_id=7&product_id=5279

Edith sagt zum 2. mal:

Aber ich konnte grad noch keinen Händler entdecken bei dem der LGA 1156 mit in der kombatibilitätsliste aufgeführt ist 
mfg
wenn nicht hol dir nen andren bessern und schickeren Kühler

etwa den Thermalright 120Ultra True Black
http://www.pc-cooling.de/Kuehler/In...a-120+eXtreme+True+Black+Rev.+C+Heatsink.html

da brauchst du zwar leider dann auch eines dieser Retention Module:

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Kuehler/Intel+LGA1156/Thermalright/100700478/Thermalright+LGA1156+Bolt-Thru+Kit%2C+Rev.+A%2C+X-shape.html

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Kuehler/In...+LGA+1156+Bolt-Thru+Kit,+Rev.+B,+H-shape.html

da kannste dann auch rote LED-Lüfter draufschnallen 

Ist zwar dann auch nicht wirklich günstiger als nen V8 aber wie ich finde macht der True Black optisch um einiges mehr her.

für nen Kumpel hab ich einen Noctua bestellt der hat zwar auch nicht gerade nen schicken Lüfter ist aber gleich von anfang an für nen LGA 1156 ausgelegt. denn kannste dir auch mal anschauen 
ich such nur mal schnell nen Link.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...tua/Noctua-CPU-Kuehler-NH-U9B-SE2::13843.html

der wars glaube ich denke mal das der auch ganz gut kühlen dürfte.

mfg Ceres

PS schau am besten mal in Preisvergleichen nach wos die Kühler nen bisl günstiger gibt.
Caseking und PC-Cooling ahben ja echt unmenschliche Preise manchmal


----------



## CeresPK (25. Dezember 2009)

haben nur so wenige ein MIII F/G oder was?

xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eins


----------



## Readytotack (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich auch, bin aber aufgrund  dieser Probleme diesmal leider nicht mit dem Mainboard zufrieden. Momentan letzte Hoffnung ist, dass RAM, der Weniger Spannung braucht, das Problem löst.


----------



## gustavj (4. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> haben nur so wenige ein MIII F/G oder was?
> 
> xD


 
Ich hab jetzt auch ein Maximus III Gene!

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## Fleshless (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ebenfalls das Maximus III hohlen nun meine Frage. 

Passt ein Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern wenn alle 4 Speicher Riegel belegt sind.

Als Speicher soll der G.Skill Ripjaws 2000er herhalten.

Passt der Kühler über die RAM Riegel.

gruß noch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Die Frage solltest du lieber in einem Kühler Thread stellen ^^


----------



## Naumo (6. Januar 2010)

nein tut es nicht.. 
es ist schon 2 riegeln knapp, da die halteklammer über den näheren ram hängt...
du musst flache rams kaufen, von corsair evenuell

EDIT: 
hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit SLI auf dem Brett?? würde mich interessieren ob die "leistungseinbuße" sooo groß ist gegenüber 16/16


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2010)

Ists eigentlich normal, dass die Maximus 3 Serie 10 Sekunden zum booten braucht??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2010)

Es ist normal, würde mich aber interessieren obs irgendwie zu deaktivieren geht. Denn er prüft in den 10 Sekunden den RAM, GRAKA, Onboard Devices etc (sieht man an den LED`s).


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

hat schonmal jemand an einem lüfteranschluss 2 lüfter per y-kabel betrieben? 
möchte nämlich 2 lüfter so betreiben UND dir PWM lüfter für die cpu auch..


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (18. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ists eigentlich normal, dass die Maximus 3 Serie 10 Sekunden zum booten braucht??


 
nein du kannst z.B die Jmicrons controller im bios deaktivieren, wenn du sie nicht brauchst, ich habe z.B alles am Intel controller, und es braucht keine 5sek. zum booten, an den Intel controller habe ich auch mein Raid0 und konnte auch die SpeedHDD anschlüße deaktivieren,was erstens sowieso nichts bringt und zweitens man keinen geschwindigkeitsvorteil dadurch hat.



Fleshless schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir ebenfalls das Maximus III hohlen nun meine Frage.
> 
> ...


 
passt aufjedenfall ohne probleme ich habe sogar die hohen Trident mit einem Skythe Orochi Scarc 1100 am laufen.
siehe Pics. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naumo schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand an einem lüfteranschluss 2 lüfter per y-kabel betrieben?
> möchte nämlich 2 lüfter so betreiben UND dir PWM lüfter für die cpu auch..


 
jepp, wieso sollte es nicht gehen. wobai die U/min etwas sinkt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> nein du kannst z.B die Jmicrons controller im bios deaktivieren, wenn du sie nicht brauchst, ich habe z.B alles am Intel controller, und es braucht keine 5sek. zum booten, an den Intel controller habe ich auch mein Raid0 und konnte auch die SpeedHDD anschlüße deaktivieren,was erstens sowieso nichts bringt und zweitens man keinen geschwindigkeitsvorteil dadurch hat.




Nope, er brauch solange bei "detect memory" und hat absolut nix mit den Onboard HDD Controllern zutun. Das "Problem" ist nicht selten, wenn er jetzt andere Speicher einbaut, dann würde es sofort starten.


----------



## Spawnkiller (19. Januar 2010)

Für alle die, die ebenfalls der Meinung sind, dass die Supreme FX Soundkarte mit der blauen Beleuchtung peinlich aussieht....


----------



## CeresPK (19. Januar 2010)

LEDs umgelötet?
würde bei mir super zum Rest des PCs passen
dann wäre endlich auch das allerletzte bisschen Blau aus meinem Case verbannt


----------



## Naumo (19. Januar 2010)

das mit dem megahalmes geht ganz sicher nicht.. 
hab auch die trident drauf und da wirds schon knapp wenn nur 2 bänke belegt sind, da der mega tiefer anfängt!! bei mir hängen die klammern vom mega zwischen den "dents" vom trident-ram  gaaanz knapp
bei gelegenheit mach ich mal ein bild!


----------



## Spawnkiller (20. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> LEDs umgelötet?
> würde bei mir super zum Rest des PCs passen
> dann wäre endlich auch das allerletzte bisschen Blau aus meinem Case verbannt



Jap, waren zwar leider 4 SMDs und keine einfach zu lötenden LEDs aber mit bissl weniger Kaffee im Blut klappt auch das.


----------



## forenmichel (24. Januar 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand an einem lüfteranschluss 2 lüfter per y-kabel betrieben?
> möchte nämlich 2 lüfter so betreiben UND dir PWM lüfter für die cpu auch..



Ja. Mit dem Y-Kabel von meinem Noctua NH-U12 SE2.
Ich habe 2 an CHA_FAN3 und 2 an OPT_FAN2, sind aber keine PWM Lüfter.


----------



## Naumo (24. Januar 2010)

hier noch die beweisbilder, dass mit dem megahalems der erste Ram-Slot komplett belegt is und der 2te von den klammern blockiert wird bei zu hohen heatspreadern..
der trident hat gottseidank so schlitze wo die klammer genau reingeht 

EDIT: weiss jemand wann das MaximusIII*Extreme *auf den Markt kommt? is ja seit november recht still geworden um das tolle stück  haben will


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Februar 2010)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Maximus III Gene.
Hatte schon ein Asrock P55m pro, Gigabyte ein P55m UD2 und ein MSI P55m GD45. Das Maximus III Gene startet als einziges von den genannten Board mit 8GB RipJaws.

Nun zu meiner Frage.
Ist das normal dass das Board etwas länger braucht nachdem man den Power Button betätigt hat? Wenn ja, gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ab zu stellen, den ständig den RAM prüfen muss ja nicht sein.
Sonst echt ein Top Board, die CPU geht so tief runter wie bei keinen anderen Board anderen und die RAM zicken nicht herum.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2010)

Dafür gibts nur eine Lösung, anderen Speicher kaufen. Dann brauch er nichtmehr so lange zum booten ^^ 

Wurde schon mehrmals durchgekaut.


----------



## Spawnkiller (8. Februar 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> ... weiss jemand wann das MaximusIII*Extreme *auf den Markt kommt? is ja seit november recht still geworden um das tolle stück  haben will



Laut Geizhals ist es bereits gelistet aber nirgends lieferbar. Denke mal, dass es erst im März kommen wird.

Ich bin aktuell am überlegen ob ich mein Sys bisschen übertakte. 

Habe folgende Konfig:
- Intel Core i5-750 Proz mit
- Scythe Samurai ZZ + 92 mm Enermax Cluster
- Asus Maximus III Formula, P55 Board
- Corsair Dominator 4 GB Kit DDR3-1600 CL8 (CMD4GX3M2A1600C8)
- Sapphire HD5850 GraKa
- Samsung HD103UJ HDD
- Enermax Galaxy 850 Watt NT
- Lancool K-62 Case

Der Kühler ist sicher sehr unpassend für großartiges OC'en, das ist mir klar. 
Ich will allerdings auch nur in Maßen takten, denn es soll alles stabil laufen.
Also eher dezentes Übertakten, mehr nicht. Was denkt ihr, sind 3 GHz machbar?

Wenn jemand noch paar Bios Screens hätte in denen ersichtlich wär wo wie was eingestellt werden muss wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Februar 2010)

Denke mal wenn du mit der vcore runter gehst sollte das machbar sein. Der Kühler ist auch für 1366 freigegeben, da sind 3GHZ sicher kein Prob.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Februar 2010)

So ich reihe mich auch mal ein hier, hab gestern das Asus Maximus III Formula zusammen mit nem CoreI5 750 und dem 4gb Kit Trident bestellt.
So wie ich das jetz hier gesehen hab wird das ja richtig knapp mit den Rams und dem Megahelems, könnt ihr mir nen paar Luftkühler nennen die man problemlos verbauen kann ohne das es zu Platzproblemen kommt ?


----------



## Spawnkiller (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, z.B. den Scythe Samurai ZZ, der passt und ist zudem noch sehr günstig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> So ich reihe mich auch mal ein hier, hab gestern das Asus Maximus III Formula zusammen mit nem CoreI5 750 und dem 4gb Kit Trident bestellt.
> So wie ich das jetz hier gesehen hab wird das ja richtig knapp mit den Rams und dem Megahelems, könnt ihr mir nen paar Luftkühler nennen die man problemlos verbauen kann ohne das es zu Platzproblemen kommt ?



Vllt. wäre die Corsair H50 eine Option für dich? 

Ich habe auch eine auf meinem M3 Gene.  Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps, ich hab mir jetz mal nen Sythe Samurai ZZ gekauft und nen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, der Samurai ZZ war mir dann doch etwas zu "klein" der wandert jetz auf meinen Q6700 mal sehen ob der Samurai ihn kühl halten kann. Der Brocken ist jetz auf meinem Maximus III Formula montiert, also zwischen Ram und Lüfter passt jetz nichtmal mehr nen dünnes Blatt, hat genau gepasst. Jetz kann ich zwar die schwarzen Ramslots nicht nutzen, aber das hatt ich eh die nächste zeit nicht vor da mir 4GB ausreichen.
Trotzdem danke für die Tipps. 

Das Board ist der absolute hammer muss ich sagen, extrem geile optik in kombination mit den G.Skill Trident sehr sehr lecker  Mal sehen wie die kiste rennt, hab noch keine zeit gehabt den Rechner komplett zusammenzubauen.


----------



## Capt.Flint (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo, habe ein äußerst nerviges Problem mit dem MIIIF, meine Festplatten stellen sich im AHCI-Modus nach einem Neustart oder irgendeiner Änderung im BIOS immer wieder auf Multiword DMA ein (direkt nach dem einstellen UDMA5), muß dann immer einmal von AHCI auf IDE stellen bzw. umgekehrt dann geht es erstmal wieder eine Zeitlang. Habe an den P55 SATA Ports 3 HD's (s. Signatur) und 2 BD Brenner hängen, die JMicron sind beide abgeschaltet. Entgegen von diversen Posts ist das auch bei SATA nicht nur ein Schönheitsfehler, meine VRap liefert dann auch nur noch max 96 MB/s, wenn UDMA angezeigt wird max. 128 MB/s min. 109 MB/s.
BIOS ist 1305.

Hat jemand nen Tip?


----------



## Ascalante (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das Maximus III Formula unter Win7 x64 laufen. Aber ich bekomme keine Netzwerkadresse zugewiesen. Ich kann nicht mal den Router anpingen. Habs auch schon mit festen IP-adressen versucht, aber das ging auch nicht. Auf der ASUS-seite gabs ein BIOS-update mit LAN-card fix. Leider funktioniert der Bupdater nicht und ich soll den DOS-updater verwenden, nur lässt sich dieser nicht starten weil das Betriebssystem nicht passt, ich hab aber das passende Tool aus der win7 64 sparte geholt.

Habt ihr noch eine idee woran das liegen könnte??

Gruß Asca


----------



## ch1co (3. März 2010)

moin leute.

hab das board quasi seit release im einsatz jedoch habe ich damals nicht den ahci mode im bios nicht aktiviert.

wenn ich das jetzt machen möchte bekomme ich einen bluescreen bevor der pc überhaupt windows 7 bootet.

optical drives hängen NICHT an den SATA_OPT drive-ports, weils nicht zum kabelmanagement passen würde 

kann mir jemand schnell n tip geben wie ich den ahci mode OHNE neuinstallation des OS aktivieren kann?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Garnicht, das hättest du aktivieren müssen VOR der installation, weil die installation nun angepasst ist auf den IDE Modus, durch das ändern auf AHCI kommt windows mit dem Festplatten Controller nicht mehr klar und verabschiedet sich mit nem Bluescreen beim hochfahren.


----------



## Naumo (3. März 2010)

doch geht... steht in der aktuellen PCGH print bei den leserbriefen  bin grad zu faul dir zu sagen wies geht ^^
auf jeden fall muss du im regedit einen eintrag ändern, dann neu starten und während des neustarts ins bios und ahci aktivieren..
dann macht windows weiter, startet neu und fertig..
ich hab noch den intel treiber installiert weil der viel besser is als der windoof-treiber


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

das wär interesant zu wissen wie das geht, den gleichen fehler habsch nämlich auch gemacht


----------



## ch1co (4. März 2010)

tja defence, so kanns gehn ne 

_Entfernt durch Moderation._

ich schau mal im netz ob ich da ne lösung finde


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2010)

Einscannen und zum Download bereitstellen? Ich glaub ich les ja nicht recht.  Auch wenn es nur einen (minimalen) Teil des Heftes betrifft: Ohne Einverständnis durch Computec geht da nichts und diese wird dafür wohl nicht zu bekommen sein.

Geh bitte in einen Zeitschriftenladen deiner Wahl und schnupper in das PC Games Hardware Magazin rein, aber ruf hier nicht zur illegalen Vervielfältigung auf.


----------



## ch1co (4. März 2010)

entschuldige McZonk.

ich bat um Hilfe - nicht mehr. Wenn dir der Post so ein Dorn im Auge ist, lösch ihn doch einfach. Ich würde das Magzin ja kaufen, wenn es eine eBook Ausgabe geben würde.

@ dfence: hab da was im netz gefunden.

Windows Vista / 7 nachträglich auf AHCI umstellen | mind-notes.de


----------



## Naumo (15. März 2010)

Hallo!
hat jemand nen plan oder nen link wann endlich das EXTRME rauskommt? 
in der aktuellen Luxx isn test drin, jedoch kein release oder sonst was... und asus pralt schon seit fast nem jahr mit dem ding rum ^^


----------



## GaiusBaltar (15. März 2010)

Hallo an alle Asus Maximus III Gene nutzer,

seit dem 11.03.2010 gibt es eine neue BIOS-Version:

*1501 Maximus III Gene BIOS*

1.Update  JMicron 361 Option ROM
2.Update EZ-flash 2 function
3.Fix some  PCIEx1 LAN card can't be detected at PCH PCIEx1 slot.
4.Update CPU  Level Up function.
5.Fix CPU power always show 2.5W in EPU software.

werde ich gleich mal drauf klatschen.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Communicator (17. März 2010)

Hi,

weiß jemand von Euch wo man die OC-Station und den Temp-Sensor für das Maximus III Gene käuflich erwerben kann ??

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. März 2010)

OC Station: ASUS OC Station (90-C1BMD0-00EAY0MZ) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Communicator (17. März 2010)

Danke, und dann noch den Tipp von so einer hohen Stelle bekommen.....

Krasser Preis, macht aber einen guten Eindruck.
Das wird dann sicherlich an den ROG-Anschluß gesteckt, aber wofür ist denn der andere Stecker im III Gene mit der Bezeichnung "OC_Station" ?

Nutzt jemand auch die Temp-Sensoranschlüsse am Mainboard ? Da wo dieses optionale Tempkabel angeschlossen wird.

Wofür kann man das denn im Besonderen nutzen ? Um direkte Temperaturabgriff zu haben ??

Gruß.


----------



## jayzee1980 (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja über die Farbe kann man sich streiten, ich find Schwarz und Rot schon zu durchgekaut. Liegt wohl daran das ASUS jetzt im Mülleimer von Asrock rumwühlt.



ASUS und Asrock gehören doch zusammen. Rot und schwarz - wie meine Küche


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus Maximus III Formula*



jayzee1980 schrieb:


> ASUS und Asrock gehören doch zusammen. Rot und schwarz - wie meine Küche



Richtig, denn ASRock baut Boards aus dem Mülleimer von ASUS. 

Und Rot und Schwarz ist einfach nur genial, was soll da ausgelutscht sein? Ausgelutscht sind Mausgraue, mit grünem PCB bestückte Komplettkisten. 

Ich mein selbst Gigabyte hats endlich erkannt das mehr als 2 Farben Shice aussehen (hat aber lange gedauert ). 

Und auch bei AMD-Boards klappts endlich mit Farbkombo`s (890er Chipsatz).


----------



## GaiusBaltar (21. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Energieoption: Ruhezustand.
Wenn ich im Bios S3 oder Auto einstelle (das der PC Herunterfährt) und danach wieder erwachen lasse sinkt die IMC (VTT)-Spannung immer auf 1,12 Volt.
Das ist einfach zu wenig für meine OC-Einstellungen, das Resultat wenig später, Bluescreen.

Es passiert wenn ich im Bios die IMC Spannung auf 1,2 Volt (OC) und sogar auf Auto (1,31 Volt) habe.

...ich bitte um Hilfe !

*EDIT:*
Habe grade IMC-Spannung auf 1,41 Volt gestellt, Ruhezustand ein danach ging die IMC-Spannung wieder auf 1,12 Volt.
Von 1,41 auf 1,12 Volt ist doch brutal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Communicator (16. April 2010)

Hi,

_*Bios 16.08*_ für das* Asus Maximus III Gene* ist raus.

Direkt bei Asus zum Runterladen.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Gruß.


----------



## Kabumm (23. April 2010)

Langsam wird mir durcheinander  

Bei Maximus Extreme III , passen da eig nur 2graka (sli) oder geht auch nur 1?? sry bitte um notfall  danke


----------



## web123 (28. April 2010)

Man kann auch nur eine GraKa einbauen.


Beim Stöbern habe ich entdeckt, dass man die Zeitverzögerung beim Starten des Boards mit anderem / neuem RAM abkürzen kann.

Kann mir jemand genau sagen was ich beim RAM beachten muss??? Oder welchen genau ich kaufen sollte?

Vielen Dank für die Tipps schonmal!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2010)

Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, ich weiß nur das er bei mir (und auch anderen wie Stephan Payne zum Beispiel) sehr lange bei "detect memory" steht, bis er ein Bild bringt. Lösung des Problems ist halt ein anderer RAM. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen welcher gut geeignet ist, da solltest du mal nach Leuten ausschau halten die das Board haben, aber nicht das Problem. Dann siehst du ja welchen RAM sie benutzen ^^  

Bzw, könnte man Asus auch mal anfragen dies bezüglich, das könnte doch PCGH mal machen?


----------



## web123 (28. April 2010)

Genau da hängt mein Formula auch.

Hat denn jemand das Problem gelöst?

zZ habe ich 4 x 2 GB Kingstob HyperX verbaut.


----------



## Weasel82 (3. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Rechner. Leider weiß ich nicht obs am Mainboard liegt aber ich versuchs einfach mal hier. 

Also ich habe 8GB RAM verbaut doch das Bios will nur 4GB erkennen. Unter Windows wird mir zwar 8GB angezeigt doch dahinter steht in Klammern nur 3,99GB verwendbar. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte bzw. wie ich da Abhilfe schaffen kann?

Mainboard: Asus Maximus III Gene
RAM: Geil 4x2GB 1333 
Betriebssystem: Win 7 Ultimate 64bit
Graka: Gainward GTX260

Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Communicator (3. Mai 2010)

^^ Hast Du im Bios unter "Tools" "MemPerfect" auf "Enabled"? ^^

Stehen denn die Speicher in der Vendor List vom Mainboard ?
BTW, hast das neue Bios aufm Brett ?

Gruß.


----------



## Weasel82 (3. Mai 2010)

Also im Bios werden nur 4GB-RAM angezeigt. Wiederrum erkennt Windows die 8Gb verwendet aber nur 4.

Das mit dem "MemPerfect" weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Müsste ich nachschauen sobald ich zu Hause bin.

Bios-Update wurde letzten Freitag erst gemacht.

Bei Asus habe ich auch schon angerufen aber der hat mir nur so tolle Tips wie Rechner auseinander und wieder zusammenbauen gegeben.


----------



## Kabumm (3. Mai 2010)

dual slot oder tripple?


----------



## Communicator (3. Mai 2010)

Achja, sollte alles nicht klappen machste mal im Bios ein auf "Run on default".
Kann eigentlich nur an einer falschen Einstellung im Bios liegen.

Gruß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2010)

Kabumm schrieb:


> dual slot oder tripple?



Öhm, zeige mir ein Maximus 3 mit Tripplechannel


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Mai 2010)

geh mal im Bios auf die Uncore einstellung und aktivier das Memory Remap Feature, ich denke danach sollte alles wieder in butter sein. 

Die einstellung findest unter Erweitert / Chipsatz / Uncore Configuration.


----------



## Weasel82 (4. Mai 2010)

Jau das werde ich nachher gleich mal probieren. Wollte halt nur nicht an irgendwas rumstellen wo ich keine Ahnung von habe.


----------



## Weasel82 (5. Mai 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> Hast Du im Bios unter "Tools" "MemPerfect" auf "Enabled"?



Habe das Mem-Test-Programm noch nicht durchlaufen lassen.



> Stehen denn die Speicher in der Vendor List vom Mainboard ?


Leider nein.



> BTW, hast das neue Bios aufm Brett ?


 
Ja.



> Achja, sollte alles nicht klappen machste mal im Bios ein auf "Run on  default".


Auch das brachte keine Änderung.



> geh mal im Bios auf die Uncore einstellung und aktivier das Memory Remap  Feature, ich denke danach sollte alles wieder in butter sein.


Das war die ganze Zeit schon aktiviert.

Leider waren alle Versuche bis jetzt umsonst... Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## *xTrEmE* (9. Mai 2010)

Sers. Kann mir jemand 1600er DDR3 Ram's empfehlen die auf diesem Board laufen? Hab mit meinen G.Skill Ram Riegel (4x) probleme. Siee hier->
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-reset-nicht-mehr-neues-mb-auch-nicht-2.html


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Mai 2010)

G.Skill Trident 1600er hab ich auf meinem Board verbaut, rennt absolut ohne probleme. 
Genaue bezeichnung 
G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD)


----------



## *xTrEmE* (9. Mai 2010)

1 oder 2 Kits?
Bei mir sind es 2x 4GB Kits also 8GB insgesammt.

EDIT:
Kann es sein dass das Board von Haus aus (Grundeinstellung) zuviel Volt auf die RAM's schiebt?


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Mai 2010)

Ist nen Kit aus 2*2gb Riegeln. 

Also in der grundeinstellung liegen bei mir 1.60V an  bei 1333mhz


----------



## *xTrEmE* (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info. Ich glaub da hab ich schon die Fehler (gleich 2!!!)
Technische Daten zu meinen G.Skill Riegeln:
Standard                                                                     
DDR3 - 1600  (PC3 - 12800)                                                                                                
Timings 

                                                                                                                                                                       CAS Latency (CL)                                                                   9                                                                                                                                                                                                                RAS-to-CAS-Delay (tRCD)                                                                   9                                                                                                                                                                                                                RAS-Precharge-Time (tRP)                                                                   9                                                                                                                                                                                                                Row-Active-Time (tRAS)                                                                   24                                                                                                                                        
                                                                       Anschluss                                                                                  
                    240-Pin                                                                                                
                                                                       Spannung                                                                                  
                    1,5 Volt 
                                                                                    Spannungsbereich                                                                     
                    ab 1,5 Volt bis 1,6 Volt                                                                                                

Die sind eigenltich für 1,5V (sollen aber wie bechrieben anscheinend auch bei 1,6V laufen). Aber die MHZ passen ja überhaupt nicht. Die sollten ja bei 1600 sein bei den Riegeln 

EDIT: Hab ich irgendwie ne Chance auf das Bios zu zu greifen?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2010)

Nuja also wenn du nen Core I5 hast wie ich ( nen 750er ) dann sollte der Ram standartmässig mit 1333mhz angesteuert werden, bzw 668mhz ( realer takt ) so ist es bei mir. 

Du kannst mal probieren mit dem MemPerfekt schalter aufm Board die Rams anzupassen ( macht das board ja voll automatisch )


----------



## *xTrEmE* (10. Mai 2010)

Werd das morgen mal probieren. Hoffe dass dann meein Rechner wieder läuft. (was ich aber irgendwie niht glaub)


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Mai 2010)

Alternativ wenn irgendwas spinnt, und du nen laptop oder zweitrechner in der nähe hast, versuch doch mal das ROG Connect aus, damit kannst ja ähnlich wie beim LCD Poster den status vom Board auslesen wenn es irgendwo beim initialisieren probleme hat.


----------



## *xTrEmE* (11. Mai 2010)

Zeigt der auch sschon was an auch wenn er nichtmal zum Bios booten kommt?! Kann ich über ROG die Einstellungen im Bios ändern?
Gibts zum ROG ein Tutorial oder kann man da nichts falsch machen?

PS: Zum Glück hab ich ja noch en Notebook und ein Netbook, sonst könnt ich nichtmal hier posten 

EDIT: Ist bischen OT aber wo habt ihr eure LW's drann? Am Intel Chipsatz oder an den Anderen SATA Anschlüssen?


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja das ROG Connect zeigt die selbst den Status und die Temperaturen an wenn der rechner ausgeschalten ist, Bios einstellungen kannst da aber leider nicht wirklich ändern, auser Taktraten z.b.
Aber du kannst eben sehen wo dein Board beim initialisieren hängen bleibt. 
Anbei ist nen Bild von der oberfläche, falsch machen kannst da eigentlich nix. 

Also mein DVD Brenner hab ich an den dafür vorgesehenen Ports angeschlossen, das sind die weisen Ports unterhalb der Ramsockel.


----------



## *xTrEmE* (17. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt mal das ROG angeschlossen und folgende Werte sind standartmäßig eingestellt bei meinem Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim RC Poster überprüft er noch den RAM und dann geht er bei VGA..... aus.
Die zweite Q-LED von links leuchtet auch dann immer ROT. Ist glaub die vom RAM.
Weis einer noch einen Rat?


----------



## *xTrEmE* (17. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie hat das mit dem Bild nicht richtig fnktioniert. Daher hier nochmal:


----------



## *xTrEmE* (19. Mai 2010)

Keiner einen Tip woran es leigen kann. Sorry, ihr könnt nichts dafür aber so langsam kotzt mich das Ding an. Kann seit 2,5 Monaten mein Rechner nichtmerh nutzen. Alles schon zum überprüfen eingescickt und die Arbitsspeicher wurden mir auch schon 2x getauscht.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Mai 2010)

Scheint so als hättest du wirklich kein glück, hast du den mal Anderen Ram ausprobiert, also damit mein ich von nem anderen hersteller oder nen anderes modell ?


----------



## *xTrEmE* (20. Mai 2010)

Mmmmhmmm...
würd ich gerne, aber da ich seit diese Woche ein Neues Auto habe und noch in 2 Wochen in Urlaub flieg, bleibt derzeit keine Kohle über für andere Ram's. Hab mit Alternate auch schon darüber geschrieben, ob es nicht Sinn macht andere RAM's mal zu versuchen. Die fragen mich jedoch wieder welche.
Ich möcht eigentlich gleichwertige (Leistung) wie die, die ich jetzt habe. Welche könnte ich versuchen, welche empfehlt ihr bzw. welche laufen 100%ig?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir laufen 100% die G.Skill Trident 
Verbaut hab ich jene 
G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD)

Damit hab ich bis heute noch kein einziges problem gehabt mit meinem Maximus III Formula


----------



## Communicator (6. Juni 2010)

Neues Bios für das Maximus III Gene:

*Maximus III Gene BIOS 1705
*
*1.Fix system might hang when using Clarkdale i5 655 CPU and DIMM with 1600Mhz default SPD.
2.Fix BIOS setup might show incorrect Target DRAM Frequency when using DIMM with 1600Mhz default SPD.* 

Quelle: Asus

Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (29. Juni 2010)

Neues Bios für das *Maximus* *III* *Gene*:

*Maximus III Gene BIOS 1801
*
*1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability 
*
Quelle: *Asus

*Gruß.


----------



## Naumo (19. Juli 2010)

hat jemand ne wakü und ein maximus III formula?
wollte fragen ob ihr probleme habt mit den spawas neben dem sockel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2010)

Wie siehts eigentlich damit aus, wenn ich ne PCI-E 4x Karte in den 2. 16x Slot stecke? 

Läuft dann meine GTX470 nur noch mit 8 Lanes?


----------



## Naumo (30. Juli 2010)

die frage stell ich mir zZ auch
will physix machen und diese in den 3ten slot tun dmait se auf 4x läuft


----------



## Communicator (1. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich damit aus, wenn ich ne PCI-E 4x Karte in den 2. 16x Slot stecke?
> 
> Läuft dann meine GTX470 nur noch mit 8 Lanes?


 
Ja, denn wenn eine zweite Karte im zweiten Slot steckt werden beide Karten mit 8 Lanes bedient. Wenn sie es denn können. (Eine x4 Karte wird dann nicht auf 8 Lanes zugreifen, aber Deine x16 GTX Karte wird trotzdem auf x8 "gebremst".) Etwa 5% Verlust.

Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (1. August 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> die frage stell ich mir zZ auch
> will physix machen und diese in den 3ten slot tun dmait se auf 4x läuft


 

Bei Dir würde es dann wie folgt aussehen:

x8
x8
x4

Ich denke mal das Du CF/SLI nutzt, denn sonst würdest Du die Karte ja nicht in den x4 Slot stecken, denke ich mal.

Gruß.


----------



## Naumo (3. August 2010)

nein eben nicht. bei sli brauch ich keine physix karte 

ich will dass die hauptgrafik 16x nutzt und die phyix die 4x vom chipsatz..


----------



## Th3 GhOst (4. August 2010)

Hey Leute hab da n kleines Problem.
Wenn ich den Rechner in den Ruhemodus schicke und ihn dann gleich dannach oder auch
Tage späterm wieder hochfahre dann is erstmal alles ok.
Nur ich bekomme keine Internet verbindung mehr.
Neuster Treiber is daruf:
Treiberversion - 7.13.112.2010
Treiberdatum - 12.01.2010
Hab echt kp was des sein kann.
Im netz is nichts zufinden und hier im Thread hab ich auch nichts gefunden.
Hat das einer von euch auch oder bin ich da der einzige.
Hab das MIIIF und 4GB Corsair Domi GT, auch hier braucht der rechner beim hochfarhen länger.
Muss ich vllt noch was am BIOS einstellen oder soooo?

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## CeresPK (4. August 2010)

hmm ich hab auch Domi GTS
aber mein Rechner braucht nicht länger als mein alter Phenom II Rechner.

mfg Ceres


----------



## Th3 GhOst (4. August 2010)

Also mit länger mein ich das mit dem durchtesten des rams und graka da ^^
Ich lade jetzt mal den neuen Bios triber und schau nochmal wegen dem Lan.

EDIT:
ES GEEEEHT ^^
BIOS update hats gebracht xD
Musste zwar meine einstellungen neu einstellen 
und meine OC profile muss ich danna uch die tage mal erneueren aber jetzt gehts.
Jetzt startet der rechner in rekord zeit xD
Da brauch ich nich mal ne SSD 
Obwohl die neuen Sandforce interessant sind.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Nur mal so, der Windows Ruhemodus war schon immer verbuggt, und ist er immernoch. Es gibt ständig Probleme damit, das danach irgendwas nicht mehr geht. 

@ Sandforce SSD 

Hab ich seit gestern, und ich habe noch nie ein Windows so schnell hochfahren sehen, einfach krank! Auch die Win7 Installationszeit bis zum Desktop betrug nur 7min!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (6. August 2010)

Ja also Ruhemodus geht nur über paar stunden.
Über nacht hab ich dann wieder kein Netz mehr -.-
Kann ich also vergessen mit dem schnell hochfahren.
Coole sache ich warte noch bissel Geld bedingt und auch so was langzeit test ergeben.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Communicator (6. August 2010)

Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Ja also Ruhemodus geht nur über paar stunden.
> Über nacht hab ich dann wieder kein Netz mehr -.-
> Kann ich also vergessen mit dem schnell hochfahren.
> Coole sache ich warte noch bissel Geld bedingt und auch so was langzeit test ergeben.
> ...


 
Hast Du unter "_Gerätemanager_" und Deinem "_Netwerkadapter_" bei "_Eigenschaften_" und "_Energieverwaltung_" mal den Haken bei "_Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen_" rausgenommen ??

Dann bliebe Dein Netz eigentlich immer online.

Gruß.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (6. August 2010)

Hmm habs jetzt mal rausgenommen werde das mal über die nacht testen ^^
Ich melde mich wenns geht
Aber danke schonmal

Edit:
Klasse sache es geht ohne zicken ^^
Danke für den Klasse tipp Communicator

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Communicator (8. August 2010)

Neues Bios für das *Maximus* III *Gene*:

*Maximus III Gene BIOS 2001*

*1. **Improve system stability* 

Quelle: Asus
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Gruß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

Gibts eig schon jemand der sein Maximus III Gene unter Wasser gesetzt hat? 

Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, möchte aber vorher mal sehen wies wirkt ^^


----------



## markspa (24. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin Neu hier und möchte mich nun diesem Thema anschliessen. Ich habe nun alles was ich brauche und werde die Tage mit dem Zusammenbau starten. 
Meine neue Hardware hatte sich noch mals geändert diese Woche. Siehe Signatur. Ich lade mal ein Bild von heute hoch. 

Wie kann ich den Bilder direkt in den Text hier einfügen?

Freue mich auf tolle Hinweise und eine gemeinsame Freude an diesem Board und hoffentlich wenig Komplikationen für die Zukunft.

Grüsse Mark.


----------



## nuclear (26. September 2010)

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Bluescreen Problem, das ich schon im Soundkarten Thread geposted hab.

Und zwar, steht dort immer "Speicher-Management". Ich hab in nem Asus Forum gelesen, dass die Soundkarte evtl. 64bit nicht verträgt, d.h. ich müsse im Mainboard einstellen dass sie eine Speicherstelle in den ersten 3 GB bekommt.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, obs das gibt bzw. wie ichs richtig umstelle?


----------



## CeresPK (28. September 2010)

@markspa

Willkommen hier bei uns 

scheint doch ein Recht netter Rechner zu sein den du dir da zusammengebastelt hast 
Ich hoffe für dich mit xD 

Als am umproblematischsten habe ich das BIOS in der Version 1607 kennengelernt (vor allem was OC angeht)

Ich weiß aber gerade nicht ob der 760er schon mit dem Bios läuft xD

mfg Ceres


----------



## Maaarc (1. Oktober 2010)

denkt ihr, man kann die SoKa auch an nem anderen Rechner benutzen? Haben die vllt ne Sperre reingebaut? Heutzutage kann man niemandem mehr trauen...^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2010)

glaub nicht, man konnte die Soka glaub ich nichtmal auf dem Board in einen anderen Steckplatz stecken.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst die Karte nur in einem Audiosteckplatz von ROG bzw ASUS Boards nutzen.
Hab selbst schon mal rumprobiert weil Die Soka die Backplate meiner GTX275 verdeckt hat.

Also wenn du umbedingt diesen Steckplatz frei haben willst kommst du um eine richtige Soundkarte nicht herum.

mfg Ceres


----------



## markspa (5. Oktober 2010)

@CeresPK

Nur ganz kurz zur Info, da ich grad im Stress bin:

PC lauft aktuell auf dem ursprungs Bios mit 3,6 super sauber Mega leise und war auch schon bei 4,0 mit 1800MHz Ram bei 54Grad unter Volllast. H70 hab ich noch extra bequiet lüfter spendiert. Die originle sind ok aber etwas lauter und wenn meine Frau Fern schaut, dann Naja....

Bios:  irgendwas mit 0501 (Bios update nur wenn es probleme gibt)
Bis dato, teu teu teu....keine OC Prob`s 

Soundkarte läuft, hab allerdings nur nen Kopfhörer dran.

FSX läuft wie ne Eins. Bin grad in Malle


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2010)

Richtig du musst das Bios nicht unbedingt aktualisieren, aber da es mittlerweile fast schon zu einfach ist () würde ich es trotzdem ab und zu machen.


----------



## CeresPK (13. Oktober 2010)

Also Ich musste gleich flashen
weil irgendwie wollt das Board nicht so recht in Fahrt kommen mit den Domi GTs

Aber wenns so jetzt läuft wie es soll dann ist doch gut.
nen neues BIOS ist nicht unbedingt von Nöten. außer du bist eben so krank wie ich und probierst immer ein wenig zu "optimieren"


----------



## icykante (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin am verzweifeln...

Rechner startet sporadisch neu (Spontane Neustarts - Ereignis-ID 41, Kernel Power und 1001).
Ich habe die Kiste komplett neuinstalliert. Kein OC vorgenommen. RAM & Netzteil wurde ausgetauscht. Der Rechner ist neu. Kann mir jemand helfen? Neusten Treiber wurden installiert.

Das System:
Asus Maximus III Gene (Bios 2001)
Geil Speicher 2x2GB (aus der Kompatilitätsliste)
Asus ENGTX470
I7 860
Win7 Ultimate 32Bit/64Bit



So jetzt habe ich mal eine ältere Bios Version genommen Bios1801 mal schauen... 

Lösung: Die VGA ist defekt. Austausch gegen eine andere und es funktioniert.


----------



## CeresPK (4. November 2010)

lol kanns sein das die GTX470er gerne mal im Arsch sind?

Oder kommt mir das nur so vor weil ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht habe xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> lol kanns sein das die GTX470er gerne mal im Arsch sind?
> 
> Oder kommt mir das nur so vor weil ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht habe xD



Also meine beiden laufen wie du weißt (vllt habe ich auch nur Glück )


btw, bis jetzt höre ich nur von defekten EVGA Karten


----------



## CeresPK (4. November 2010)

meine Ex die Gainward nicht zu vergessen 

tja wer so dum ist und kauft sich keine SC+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icykante (5. November 2010)

*Danke für euere Mühen. ES WAR DIE GRAFIKKARTE. Sie ist defekt... *heul*


----------



## vad4r (16. November 2010)

Hi, habe mir das Board gebraucht gekauft und wollte am WE umbauen.
Es wurde ja über die Soundkarte gelästert, taugt die nichts?

Habe hier noch eine X-Fi Extreme Gamer liegen, die dann lieber montieren?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Klar taugt die, besser als die Realtekdinger isse allemal. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Soka (habe aber auch keine 5000€ Anlage).


----------



## icykante (16. November 2010)

Wenn du ein (Hardware) X-Fi hast, würde ich sie nehmen. ich merke den Unterschied. Der Klang ist etwas besser als die Onboard...



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Klar taugt die, besser als die Realtekdinger isse allemal.
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Soka (habe aber auch keine 5000€ Anlage).


----------



## vad4r (22. November 2010)

Mit der Soundkarte überlege ich mir noch mal. EAX 5.0 gegen EAX 4.0 - bringt das unter Win7 überhaupt noch was?

Ansonsten: 

Welchen Speicher empfehlt ihr mir? 
Wenn ich OC betriebe, ist Speicher mit der Standardspannung von 1,5v oder höher belastbarer Speicher zu empfehlen?


----------



## CeresPK (22. November 2010)

Hi

Ich habe gerade mal eine Frage.
Habt ihr vlt Stabilitätsprobleme mit Corsair Dominator GTs?
Genauer gesagt die 1600er mit CL7 Latenzen?

mfg Ceres


----------



## kaiza1980 (25. November 2010)

hallo leute, ich bin aus verzweiflung nun hier in eurem forum gelandet und hoffe Hilfe zu finden!!!

bin seit 3 Tagen stolzer besitzer eines Asus Maximus III Gene, jedoch funzt es nicht so rech


Ich habe den rechner zusammengestellt. und eingeschaltet, im bios AHCI umgestellt und vorerst mall alles andere auf auto gelassen.
dann win7 installiert und funktioniert.
am nächsten tag hochgefahren, CPU Lüfter dreht sofort wie wild und kein bild und kein piep
dann ein wenig rumgespielt, hinten bios reset gedrück und dann gings wieder, wieder kurz ins bios und windows fährt hoch. kaum ist er wieder ganz heruntergefahren ist die selbe prozedur!
ich bin mir fast sicher das es falsche bioseinstellungen sind, bin damit aber och ein wenig überfordert

kann mir jemand eventuell eine komplettanleitung mit allen settings schicken was alles umgestellt gehört? hier die genaue komponentenliste:

Asus Maximus III Gene
Intel I7 870
Corsair H50 Kühler
Corsair Dominator (CMP4GX3M2A1600C8) ddr3 1600 4GBkit 2mal (also 8GB)
Sapphire HD5870
bequiet Dark Power Pro 650W (4 poliger ATX verwendet) oder besser den P8???
Kingston SSD Now 128GB


----------



## CeresPK (25. November 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch bei Erst-inbetriebnahme.
Bei mir hat ein BIOS-Update geholfen, meine Vermutung damals: Die Dominator (GT) harmonieren nicht so ganz mit dem Board (glaub ich übrigens jetzt noch ein wenig  )

Update ist ganz easy mit EZ-FlashII 

falls du dazu noch hilfe brauchst sag einfach hier nochmal Bescheid 

lg Ceres


----------



## markspa (26. November 2010)

kaiza1980 schrieb:


> hallo leute, ich bin aus verzweiflung nun hier in eurem forum gelandet und hoffe Hilfe zu finden!!!
> 
> bin seit 3 Tagen stolzer besitzer eines Asus Maximus III Gene, jedoch funzt es nicht so rech
> 
> ...


 


Hallo,

bitte "den P8" anschliessen und die corsair erst mal auf xmp einstellen. bios ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, mach das aber mal und spiel dir die 1801 drauf. ist sehr einfach wie bereits erw. 

gruss mark.


----------



## icykante (26. November 2010)

Friert das Bild im Bios ein? Wie markspa es schon gesagt hat, 8Pin anschliessen...


----------



## vad4r (27. November 2010)

Ich hab heute mein Formula eingebaut, und läuft auch alles (i5 750, 2x 4GB Ripjaws 1600, Mugen2), bekomme aber nicht den CPU Lüfter (AC F12, kein PWM) geregelt, läuft immer auf Vollgas (ca. 1,3t u/min).

Gibt es da einen Trick, habe Auto und Manuel in der Bios Lüftersteuerung versucht, kein Erfolg.

Ansonsten hätte ich auch gerne ein Tool, um unter W7 die Lüfter auszulesen und zu steuern, was gibt es denn da?


----------



## CeresPK (27. November 2010)

soweit ich mich erinnere gibts für den CPU Lüfter keinen komplett manuelen Modus.
nur diese Vorkonfigurierte shice.

wenn du den Lüfter unbedingt regen willst dann schließe ihn am PWR FAN oder am OPT FAN 1 o. 2 an

und unter CPU FAN Speed stellst du ein "Ignored" damit du nicht bei jedem Neistart F1 drücken musst damit es nach dem Bootscreen weiter geht 

mfg Ceres


----------



## vad4r (27. November 2010)

Danke, habe ihn nun an CHA_FAN2 angeschlossen, schon besser. Die OPT_FAN gefallen mir aber noch besser, liegen aber wirklich ungünstig.

Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch, wo ich meinen externen ESATA anschließen kann.
Ich hab auf dem Formula 6 seitliche Anschlüsse, dann Mitte rechts auf dem MB und Unten rechts - aus dem Handbuch werde ich nicht schlau. Tipp?


----------



## CeresPK (28. November 2010)

Dat Dingen hat doch nur einen eS-ATA Anschluss und der ist hinten im I/O Shield 

weiß ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht genau weil ich derzeit kein eS-ATA brauche

mfg Ceres


----------



## Whizzy (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, nach langem kopfzerbrechen bin ich nun hier gelandet.

folgendes problem: ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt

Asus maximus 3 formula
i7 875-k
freezer xtreme rev.2 cpu kühler
corsair AX750
gtx 470 zotac
kingston ddr3 1800mhz 2x2 gb

ich weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe...ich habe alles richtig eingesteckt und nichts übersehen oder zumindest iewas falsch gemacht.

wenn ich den pc also anmache geht alles in betrieb und bekommt strom...aber es bootet nicht noch höre ich ein piep ton oda so.der bildschirm bleibt einfach nur schwarz,aber alles scheint zu funktionieren.
aufgefallen ist mir am mainboard das bei den q_leds das cpu rot leuchtet. ich denke nicht das der cpu kaputt ist.Alles ist neu.
Könnte es am Strom liegen oder eher cpu selber? falsch kann man das ding ja ned montieren 

Ich brauche eure hilfe weil der frust langsam immer tiefer sitzt. danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2010)

Alle Kabel eingesteckt? (auch das 4/8 Pin bei der CPU?)
RAM in die richtigen Steckplätze? (haben eine vorgegebene Reihenfolge)

Mal CPU rausgenommen und wieder rein? 

Sollte alles nix helfen, mal die Kontakte der CPU, sowie die Pins im Sockel anschauen und gucken ob da alles Okay ist.


----------



## icykante (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte das gleiche Probleme gehabt. Die wildesten Fehlermeldungen wurden hervorgerufen. Bei mir war die VGA defekt.

hast du ihn überhaupt mal zum starten gebracht?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Dezember 2010)

Falls du nen zweiten Rechner zu hand hast, verbinde mal beide über die Rog Connect Schnittstelle, das USB Kabel liegt ja bei, bei dem zweitrechner installierste die ROG Software und startest RC Poster. Dann bekommste alle Fehlercodes bzw Probleme die das board hat beim Booten angezeigt. 

Ist nen sehr gutes Feature beim Maximus Formula III  und das Funktioniert sogar wenn der PC augeschalten ist zumindest die Temp überwachung und co läuft weiter wenn der PC ausgeschalten ist.


----------



## icykante (3. Dezember 2010)

jep das stimmt, auch bei dem Asus Ramapge III Gene gibt es die Funktion 



dfence schrieb:


> Falls du nen zweiten Rechner zu hand hast, verbinde mal beide über die Rog Connect Schnittstelle, das USB Kabel liegt ja bei, bei dem zweitrechner installierste die ROG Software und startest RC Poster. Dann bekommste alle Fehlercodes bzw Probleme die das board hat beim Booten angezeigt.
> 
> Ist nen sehr gutes Feature beim Maximus Formula III  und das Funktioniert sogar wenn der PC augeschalten ist zumindest die Temp überwachung und co läuft weiter wenn der PC ausgeschalten ist.


----------



## Whizzy (3. Dezember 2010)

ja, hab schon alles wieder rausgenommen und überprüft.Sollte alles in ordnung sein.
wie sollten die RAMs eingesteckt sein? beide in rot oder schwarz?
Aufgefallen ist mir nur das die Pins im Sockel nicht alle nach oben schauten oder zumindets alle gleich stehen.Aber das is auch normal denke ich. 

das mit dem rog probier ich mal aus. danke bis hierhin^^


----------



## icykante (3. Dezember 2010)

beide in rot... 



Whizzy schrieb:


> ja, hab schon alles wieder rausgenommen und überprüft.Sollte alles in ordnung sein.
> wie sollten die RAMs eingesteckt sein? beide in rot oder schwarz?
> Aufgefallen ist mir nur das die Pins im Sockel nicht alle nach oben schauten oder zumindets alle gleich stehen.Aber das is auch normal denke ich.
> 
> das mit dem rog probier ich mal aus. danke bis hierhin^^


----------



## Whizzy (3. Dezember 2010)

ROG angeschlossen und hier ein screen was gekommen ist.

http://www5.pic-upload.de/03.12.10/1pu7ivrrx47.jpg

in einem anderem thread wurde ein ähnliches problem gelöst aber das problem war da die RAMs. könnte es auch bei mir so sein? hab ich einfach die flaschen?


----------



## CeresPK (3. Dezember 2010)

jupp genau beide in Rot 

wie meinst das mit dem das die Pins nicht in die gleiche Richtung géguckt haben?

Also bei LGA1156 ist es normal das die eine hälfte der Pins in die eine und die andere hälfte der Pins in die andere Richtung schaut.

hast du mal nachgeschaut ob auf den Kontakten der CPU auch überalle einkerbungen von den Pins sind?

vlt mal cmos-clear Buttom gedrückt damit die Stock-Bios Settings geladen werden?

mfg Patrick

Edith:

vlt das Problem wie weiter oben!?!


----------



## Whizzy (3. Dezember 2010)

ok dann schauen die pins normal aus ja hinten den crl_cmos button gedrückt aber pc schaltet sich dan ab. einkerbunden auch alle vorhanden. leider keine erstaz hardware zum testen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2010)

Vllt. wird die CPU erst nach dem Bios Update erkannt. Ist ja eine ziemliche neue CPU.


----------



## Whizzy (3. Dezember 2010)

bios update?


----------



## CeresPK (3. Dezember 2010)

spiel mal mit dem Reset und Power Buttom rum solange bis das Ding startet.
irgendwann kommst du vlt ins BIOS.

hast du noch nen 2.PC das du dir schonmal ein neues BIOS runterladen kannst?


----------



## Whizzy (3. Dezember 2010)

also herumgedrückt und ausprobiert hab ich eigentlich schon fast alles .Der Bildschirm bleibt einfach nur shwarz. ich hab nen 2.pc aber wie funzt das mit dem bios ?  is ja unabhängig mit dem maximus 3 formula hmm.. ich hab da noch ned so ne ahnung^^


----------



## CeresPK (4. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du nicht ins BIOS kommst dann kannst du glaube ich acuh über ROG-Connect flashen.
wie das funzt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab ich nämlich selbst noch nicht probiert 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Whizzy (4. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube dem problem aud der Spur zu sein. Also ein PC läuftg ja ohne RAMs nicht und der Bildschirm bleibt auch einfach schwarz. ich habe ja kingston 1800mhz 2x2 gb ramd. Und auf der Packung des Mainboard steht : 
Dual channel DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Mhz

und da ich 1800 mhz normale rams habe, sind diese bestimmt nicht kompatibel mit dem mainboard.
O.C: steht bestimmt für overcloking und das könne meine rams glaub iewie ned.

komisch ist nur warum das q_led beim cpu rot leuchtet. hat ja nix damit zu tun oda?

euer Meinung brauche ich dazu ^^


----------



## CeresPK (4. Dezember 2010)

ähhmm das hast falsch verstanden 

damit ist gemeint das deine RAMs nur auf 1800MHz laufen wenn du übertaktest (also die CPU)
nur wenn du das System das erste mal zusammenbaust und startest wird nicht sofort die CPU übertaktet nur damit deine RAMs auf 1800MHz laufen.
sondern sie laufen erstmal auf 1333MHz und das können deine auf jeden Fall 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Whizzy (4. Dezember 2010)

Achso XD
ja egal ich werde es trotzdem mal mit anderen RAMs ausprobieren.Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das meine cpu oder Mainboard defekt sind

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werde mich hier jetzt sicher als absoluter DAU outen ... aber ich dachte mir ich frag nach bevor es in die Hose geht!  

Ich hab vor mir eine zweite OCZ Vertex 2 120GB zuzulegen und dachte mir die häng ich dann im Raid 0 an die beiden 'Speeding_HDD' Anschlüsse auf dem Maximus III Formula. Mein letztes Raid ist allerdings Jahre her ...
Mir ist klar, dass ich dann unter Win 7 durch den Raid-Controller auf die TRIM-Funktion meiner SSD's verzichte aber sonst sehe ich eigentlich keine Probs auf mich zu kommen.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen auf was ich achten muss ... evtl. ein kleines How to für den DAU?

Ich sag schon mal Danke!


----------



## CeresPK (21. Dezember 2010)

Die Speeding HDD Anschlüsse sollen vom Speed her ziemlich sch.... bescheiden sein 

am besten konfigurierst du dir ein Raid über den Intel Controller (die 6 Seitlich abgehenden Anschlüsse)

mfg Ceres


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (21. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich da zwischen zwei Platten ein RAID 0 konfigurieren und die anderen Platten ohne Raid laufen lassen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2010)

natürlich.


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (21. Dezember 2010)

Dann werde ich mal losziehen und die zweite SSD kaufen!
Danke!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2010)

willst du wirklich auf Trim verzichten? 

SSD-Raid ist doch eher unnötig. Du wirst kaum ein Unterschied zu einer merken.


----------



## GrizZeL (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
bin neu im Forum und habe mir gerade einen neuen PC bestellt. (Der allerdings noch auf dem Weg zu mir ist.)  
Folgende (erwähnenswerte) Teile hab ich mir per hardwareversand.de gekauft:
- i5 760
- Asus Maximus III Gene
- Palit GTX 570
- be quiet! Pure Power 530Watt
- G.Skill 4GB DDR3
Mir drängt sich im trotzdem noch die Frage auf, ob mein G.Skill RAM wirklich mit dem Asus Board funktioniert. Daher habe ich mir auf der Asus Homepage bei der "Memory Support List" den Ram rausgesucht. Dort ist er auch aufgelistet (zumindestens von Taktung und den Timings her), allerdings ist der Code hinter dem "CL7" nicht der Gleiche. Könnte das ein Problem darstellen?? 
Hier ein noch ein Link zu dem genannten RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für Antworten 

MfG


----------



## CeresPK (21. Dezember 2010)

dürfte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (22. Dezember 2010)

@GrzZel: Also bei mir läuft der G.Skill PC3-16000-4GBTD CL9 (zweimal das Kit) einwandfrei.

@Fr3@k: Ich denke das dürfte keine Probleme geben, mit SSD fahren schon einige in meinem Bekanntenkreis ein RAID. Nicht nur unter Win7 sondern auch unter Vista. Unter Vista gibt es TRIM ja schon ohne RAID nicht ... und soweit ich weiß haben die Vertex 2 Platten doch schon eine ähnliche Funktion in Ihrem BIOS, ich hoffe die fängt das ab!


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
für alle die meine RAID Pläne interessiert haben...

Läuft richtig gut... ich Betreibe das RAID 0 mit den beiden Vertex 2 über den Intel-Controller, einrichten, Installation und Betrieb alles einwandfrei. Hatte Überhaupt keine Probleme!
Datendurchsatz mit atto gemesen: Write max. 536 MB/sec, READ max. 545 MB/sec.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2010)

freut mich das es so gut funzt


----------



## holger-42 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe mir das Board geholt und den Thread mit großem Interesse gelesen. Zwei Fragen sind aber noch offen: 

1. Ich habe eine GTS 450 als "Spielekarte" auf dem ersten PCIe2.0 und eine 8400GS, die nur ein drittes Display und ggf. einen Fernseher versorgen soll, aber nicht unbedingt Leitung viel bringen muss. Verwirrend: Auf der Herstellerseite steht PCIe2.0, im Gegensatz zu der Alternate-Seite. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass bei zwei Grafikkarten die PCIe-Lanes in 2x8 aufgeteilt werden. Das will ich eigentlich vermeiden. SLI will ich nicht nutzen, da ich mir keinen großartigen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs erhoffe. Kann ich die 8400GS auch in den untersten Slot stecken (ist imo ein PCIe x16, ohne 2.0), um die Aufteilung der Lanes zu vermeiden? Und kann man am Board einstellen, ob man SLI nutzen will oder nicht?

2. Wo sehe ich, welche Grafikkarte wie viele Lanes nutzt? Das Ganze mit einer Ubuntu-LiveCD o.ä. zu überprüfen, wäre vielleicht eine eleganze Lösung, bevor ich die OS aufspiele.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt und jemand kann mir helfen. 

Gruß,
holger-42


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2011)

Handbuch seite 13 stehts  

Der weise unterste PCI-E Slot ist ein PCI-E 1.0 slot mit 4x anbindung. Du kannst ohne probleme die 8400GS dort reinstecken.

SLI geht eh nur wenn du 2 gleiche Grafikkarten hast, aber es ist unabhängig vom SLI wenn du in den obersten slots jeweils eine Grafikkarte reinsezt wird immer auf 2*8 aufgeteilt, da ja sonst eine Grafikkarte garnicht angesprochen werden kann. Beim Sockel 1156 ist es eben so das der PEGI slot von der CPU gespeist wird, und die kann nur 16Lanes bereitstellen. 

Wenn du nen OS installiert hast, kannste mit GPU-Z zb schauen welche Grafikkarte wieviel Lanes hat. 

Es ist auch egal ob du nun das OS installierst und die Grafikkarte nur 8 Lanes hast, du kannst das nachträglich ändern ohne irgendwas am OS rumspielen zu müssen, das ist nämlich nicht abhängig vom OS. 

Aber so oder so, kann ich dir mit 100% sicherheit sagen, solang du nur eine Grafikkarte in einem der roten PCI-E x16 slots hast bekommt die auch 16Lanes, die Lanes von dem weisen PCI-E port ganz unten werden von der ICH gespeist, also vom P55 Chipsatz und nicht von der CPU


----------



## holger-42 (12. Januar 2011)

Wow, super - alles geklärt! Vielen Dank!

Ich werde dann die Zweitkarte mal unten reinsetzen und schauen, was passiert. Selbst wenn die Karte eine PCIe 2.0-Karte ist, sollte sie ja abwärtskompatibel sein (um Leuten zu helfen, denen sich ggf. diese Frage stellt).

Ich hoffe mal, der Einbau geht nun gut vonstatten, sodass ich das Ding schnell in Betrieb nehmen kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2011)

Jap die karten sind abwärtskompatibel, hab damals selbst einige zeit ne PCI-E 2.0 Karte in nem PCI-E x16 1.0 Slot betrieben.


----------



## Kirby01978 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Asus-Gemeinde 

Habe mir nun auch gestern das Asus Maximus III Gene zugelegt.
Ich habe leider ein kleines Problem.

Allererst kurz mein System:

Windows 7 64bit
Asus Maximus III Gene
Intel I5 760
Mugen II
4 GB Geil Speicher 1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-28
Zotac GTX 470 Amp

Das Problem liegt bei mir am Speicher.
Ich habe allererst die beiden roten Bänke bei dem Board mit dem Speicher bestückt.
Nach Start hatte ich unter Bios jedoch nur 2 Gb angezeigt bekommen.
Unter Windows zeigte er mir 4GB (1,99Gb verfügbar) an.
Mach langem Googlen und endlosen Foren habe ich dann versucht die Rams auszutesten.
Laut Beschreibung sollte das Board ja in Slot A1 oder B1 mit 1 Ramriegel starten.
Wenn ich einen der 2GB Riegel in den Slot B1 stecke und hochfahre startet der PC... wenn ich den gleichen Riegel in den Slot A1 stecke bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und bootet nicht.

Habe nun vorerst die Riegel in B1 und B2 laufen ... da erkennt Windows und Bios auch korrekt die 4Gb ... aber so laufen sie ja leider nicht im Dualchannel.
Hatte auch noch A2 und B2 ausprobiert mit beiden Riegeln .. aber das funktioniert ja bei dem Board leider auch nicht.. laut Anleitung nicht.... getestet auch nicht 
Memory Mapping im Bios ist aktiviert... Setup Defaults hatte ich auch schon versucht.

Kann es sein daß es mit dem Speicher im Dualchannel einfach nicht funktionieren kann weil sie nicht in der Kompitibilitätsliste des Boards auftauchen ? 
Hier noch einmal die genauen Speicherriegel:
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails

Das alles hört sich für mich nach einem defekt des Ramslots an..
Habt ihr da für mich irgendwelche Hilfestellungen oder etwwas was ich übersehen haben könnte ? 
Bin dankbar für jede Hilfestellung 

PS: Gerade in einem anderem Forum gelesen (hat bei 2 Leuten bereits schon geholfen):
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
das ist ja echt mal ein ding ! habe den cpulüfter abgeschraubt und  wieder dran und tatsächlich erkennt das board auf einmal die 8 gb !!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aus lauter Verzweiflung werd ich das morgen wohl auch mal testen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2011)

Ja es kann sein das die CPU vllt nicht richtig sitzt (das vllt ein Pin der für den Speichercontroller zuständig ist nicht richtig kontakt hat), also auch mal die CPU rausnehmen und wieder rein. 

Ansonsten mal Biosupdate probieren. Wenn das nicht hilft mal beide RAM`s einzeln einbauen und Memtest drüber laufen lassen. Sollte sich herrausstellen das die RAM`s in Ordung sind, würde ich das Board dann einschicken.


----------



## Kirby01978 (23. Januar 2011)

Das werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren. 
Bios hab ich schon seit gestern das aktuellste drauf.

Hoffe es klappt... ansonsten kann man bei Asus ja locker erstmal 4 Wochen ohne Board leben .. kein guter Service 

*Update*: Gerade noch einmal alles komplett ausgebaut / Lüfter und Cpu neu rauf.. leider ohne Erfolg.. 
Kann es eventuell doch noch am Speicher liegen ...? also das der Speicher den ich jetzt habe einfach nicht im Dual Channel laufen will ?

Was mich halt nur wundert ist, daß er unter Bios, wenn ich die beiden roten Slots verwende, er unter Bios mir 2 GB nur anzeigt.. aber er mir unter Windows die Meldung gibt: 4GB(1,99GB verwendbar).. demnach muss man doch eigentlich schlussfolgern daß der Ramslot nicht defekt sein kann weil Windows ihn erkennt oder ?????
Memory Mapping ist wie gesagt aktiviert und die MSconfig Einstellung mit dem Ram hab ich auch schon getestet.

Möchte jede Möglichkeit einfach noch ausschöpfen bevor ich Wochenlang ohne Mainboard dastehe.


----------



## Kirby01978 (23. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal Biosupdate probieren. Wenn das nicht hilft mal beide RAM`s einzeln einbauen und Memtest drüber laufen lassen. Sollte sich herrausstellen das die RAM`s in Ordung sind, würde ich das Board dann einschicken.



Biosupdate auf 2103 ...und Memtest drüberlaufen lassen.. keine Fehler.. 
Obwohl mich immer noch wundert warum er unter Windows sagt das auch 4GB vorhanden sind  (auch mit der 1,99 Gb einschränkung)wenn der Slot defekt sein soll.

Mal eine ganz andere Frage .. 
Ich habe nach dem Mainboard/Cpu/Ramwechsel Windows nicht neu installiert .. sondern die alte Win7 Installation benutzt.
Kann es etwas damit zu tun haben ?
Die Bioserkennung hat doch eigentlich nichts mit Windows zu tun oder ?

Gott strafe mich wenn es daran liegen sollte..,,


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

nein, im Bios müssen ebenfalls die 4GB erkannt werden. An der Installation kann es nicht liegen. 

Das gleiche Problem hatte auch schon ein Kumpel mit einem Maximus 3 Formula. Er hatte das Board eingeschickt, und es kam wieder zurück mit der Meldung es sei nicht defekt. Er hat dann nochmal alles auseinander genommen und wieder zusammengebaut, dann gings.


----------



## Communicator (24. Januar 2011)

@ Kirby...haste schon mal "MemPerfect" benutzt? Das versucht Dein Ram auf Deinem Mainboard lauffähig zu machen.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. Januar 2011)

Hab es nun schon 4mal wieder auseinander genommen.
Pins genau überprüft... alles.

Mem Perfect habe ich ebenfalls schon versucht .. leider ohne Erfolg.
Werde nachher neuen Speicher kaufen und es damit versuchen.
Letzter Versuch bevor ich es einschicke. 

Hab bei Asus angerufen und die erzählten mir daß es sich um ein Kompatibilitätsproblem handelt mit dem Speicher.. aber das scheinen die ja öfter zu sagen.


----------



## Communicator (24. Januar 2011)

Kann mir mal bitte das Bios 12.03 für Win7 64 Bit hochladen? Ich habe auf der Asus-Seite etwas Probleme das file zu laden. Danke für etwaige Bemühungen....

Gruß.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2011)

12.03?
noch nie gehört!

normalerweiße sind die Versionsnummern ohne Punkt dazwischen

also 1605 oder 2103.

zudem gibts eig acuh keine BIOS Versionen für ein spezielles OS  mfg Ceres

PS: nehm auf der ASUS Main nicht die globalen DL-Links sondern die von den Chinesischen ASUS Servern, die gehen meist immer.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich denke er meinte 2103


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2011)

Kommt mir doch so bekannt vor das problem hier, ich tipp mal zu 90% drauf das dein Ram einfach nicht richtig sizt, genau das gleiche hatte ich nämlich auch mal, nachdem ich mein EKL Brocken sauber gemacht hab, problem ist nur der Lüfter geht über einen Ramslot hinaus und hängt mit der Halteklammer vom Lüfter ein einem meiner Ramriegel drinne ( G.Skill Trident ) im Bios hatte ich auch 4gb angezeigt bekommen, unter Win7 zwar auch 4gb aber nur 2gb nutzbar, bisl im netz gesucht und entdeckt das es mehr leute mit dem problem gibt, das Maximus III Formula scheint ziemlich penibel zu sein wenn der Ram nicht richtig sizt, wird er zwar erkannt, ist aber nicht nutzbar. 
Bei mir war das problem behoben nachdem ich den Ram und den Lüfter neu montiert hab.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. Januar 2011)

Die Vermutung hatte ich erst auch .. habe nun aber den Ram als auch den Lüfter bestimmt schon 4mal überprüft.. und es sitzt alles.
Im Gegensatz zu dir findet er leider unter Bios keine 4Gb sondern nur die Hälfte. Windows/cpu-Z /findet die 4Gb.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2011)

Überprüft hatt ich bei mir auch alles 3 fach ( und so nebenbei gesagt ich bau im jahr gut 30-40 rechner ) hat auch alles perfekt gepasst, aber eben nur optisch.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. Januar 2011)

Hab ihn gerade eben noch einmal auseinander genommen ....  nur zur reinen Sicherheit... fester reindrücken kann ich ihn nicht mehr und gerade sitzt er auch.

Folgendes habe ich nun bereits gemacht:

Cmos gecleart....
Aktuelle Bios Version 2103 ist drauf
XMP / Auto / Manuell durchgetestet
Spannung erhöht
Manuell auf 1333 und 1600 Mhz eingestellt
5mal den Lüfter + Cpu + Speicher erneut eingesetzt
Memory Remapping aktiviert und deaktiviert
Memtest laufen lassen
Module in A2 und B2 getestet (Rechner bootet nicht)

nach wie vor werden immer noch im Bios nur 2Gb erkannt.
Unter Windows immer noch die Meldung: 4GB (2Gb erkennbar)
Cpu-Z sagt mir das sich in den beiden Slots Rams befinden und kann diese auch auslesen mit genauen Daten

Das der Slot kaputt sein soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen weiterhin da er die Speicher ja findet in dem angeblichen defekten Slot.

Ich denke ich werde wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und mir neue Rams bestellen die in der Kompitibilitätslist des Mainboards stehen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Ansonsten weiß ich gerade auch nicht was ich noch tun soll.


----------



## Communicator (25. Januar 2011)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte 2103



Danke, das meinte ich.

Ist mal im Anhang, konnte es nun laden.

Gruß.


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. Januar 2011)

Hab nun überlegt mir diese hier zu holen (hat sie vielleicht jemand?):

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit


oder doch lieber diese hier weil sie im Handbuch gelistet sind ?:

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1333



Meint ihr vom der Höhe her kommt das noch hin mit dem Mugen 2 ?
*
NACHTRAG: 
*Problem gelöst 
Der Cpu Kühler (Mugen 2) hatte nicht genug Druck auf den Prozessor...
Hab ihn extrem (wirklich extrem) fest nun geschraubt.. und nun geht alles ohne Probleme... *freu*


----------



## Kirby01978 (29. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Es lag doch nicht daran daß der Kühler zu "lasch" drauf gesessen hat.
Durch den Druck scheint er nur den Cpu irgendwie verrückt zu haben auf dem Sockel.
Habe den Lüfter dann nochmals ausgebaut und den Cpu ein wenig nach vorne verrückt.. (auch wenn dieses nur 1mm ging) und nun läuft alles.

System läuft nun auf 3,6 Ghz bei voreingestelltem Multi (21 meine ich) und erhöhten Blck.
Rams laufen mit 1,6V auf 8-8-8-24.
Temps nach 1 Std Prime 60 Grad.

Muss den Vcore noch ein wenig runter setzen da er von selbst auf 1,29V läuft laut CPU-Z.. finde die 60 Grad doch ein wenig hoch.

Wie seit ihr auf die Werte gekommen ?
Multi runter und Blck hoch oder umgekehrt? 
Habt ihr Speed Stepping / Turbo / C1E etc. an oder aus ?

Wäre wirklich super nett falls ihr auch einen I5 760 am werkeln habt mal eure Bios Einstellungen zu posten


----------



## SonicNoize (6. März 2011)

Hey Jungs, ich hab dieses Board ja auch schon eine Zeit lang, nur irgendwas passt da nicht.

CPU: Core i5 760
RAM: G.Skill ECO DDR3-1600 7-8-7-24 @1,35V

Normalerweise hatte ich folgende Settings im Nicht-Übertaktetem Zustand:
BCLK 200
Ram wie Spezifikation
Multi: 14 (oder höher für OC)
Spannungen auf Standartsettings fest (CPU 1,2V, IMC 1,13V, RAM 1,35V)

Ich hab vor etwa einem Monat etwas mit Übertakten rumgespielt (dazu ist das Ding ja da) und dabei irgendwas gecrasht. Ich wollte wissen, wie die Differenz zwischen eingestellter Spannung und gemessener Spannung der CPU ist und habe dazu einmal per VID und einmal per Offset alle Spannungen vom kleinstmöglichen bis 1,45V durchprobiert. Das ganze wassergekühlt mit angenehmer Temperatur. Die hohen Spannungen waren nur sehr kurze Zeit eingestellt, keine Benchmarks und nichts, nur die Messung im Bios notiert. CPU-Temperatur ging auch nicht nennenswert nach oben. Gegen Ende fing die Gelbe warn-LED erst an zu leuchten, diesen Bereich hab ich auch nicht weiter ausgetestet, im Roten war ich gar nicht.

Seit diesem (möglicherweise überflüssigem?) Experiment macht das Ding was es will. Folgende Symptome:

- Mit den 0815-Standart-CMOS-Defaults und manueller RAM-Spannung läufts zwar, aber der stellte mir die CPU-Spannungen so hoch ein, dass ich mit 75°C eine Warnung bekomme. Mit einem BIOS-Update wurde das Problem nicht behoben. Altes Bios drauf, immer noch. Neues Bios wieder drauf, Problem gelöst. WTF. Wie gesagt, alles Defaults und nur manuelle RAM-Spannung.
- Mit den vorher stabilen Settings (Baseclock 200, alle Spannungen fest auf den Standartwerten) bekomme ich in Benchmarks oder Spielen nach sehr kurzer Zeit einen BSOD.
- Stelle ich die IMC-Spannung auf Auto, stellt er die IMC-Spannung auf 1,35V ein, was ja nicht gerade wenig ist und läuft stabil. Die Standart-Spannung von 1,13V führt zu BSOD, ab 1,25V läuft es stabil.
- Gestern kam ich 3 Mal nicht mehr ins BIOS, beim drücken von Entf, sobald das erste Bild kommt, macht mein PC-Speaker nur noch "Bebebebebebebebebe..." und nichts passiert. CMOS Reset löste das Problem, ist aber trotzdem nicht gerade "nett".
- Deaktivieren von SpeedStep mit allen Spielereien führt nicht zur Lösung.
- Erhöhen der PCH-Spannung wegen höherem BCLK führt auch nicht zur Lösung.

Was hab ich da geschrottet? Board oder CPU? Hat mir da mal jemand einen Rat?


----------



## CeresPK (6. März 2011)

Ich hoffe du hast jetzt nicht stur probiert mit dem BCLK zu takten 

gute Settings für dich wären denke ich mal 

BCLK: 200MHz
Multi: X19

CPU: 1,30-1,35V
RAM: 1,35-1,40V
IMC: 1,25-1,30V (ist eigentlich noch im grünen Bereich  )

mfg Ceres


----------



## evilass (24. März 2011)

> Maximus III Gene 2103 BIOS
> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability
> 3. Update CPU Level up function
> ...



Kann mir einer freundlicher Weise mal sagen, welche neuen CPU mit dem 2103 unterstützt werden? Folgt man dem Link, gelangt man auf eine Liste, die aber keine neuen CPUs nach Version 2001 aufzeigt. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## holger-42 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe an die "unteren" (roten) beiden SATA-Steckplätze zwei Festplatten angeschlossen, von denen jedoch nur eine erkannt wird, egal was ich mache. Was hat es mit diesem Ding auf sich? Ich finde auch keine Möglichkeit, da irgedetwas einzustellen (RAID,...).

Da ohnehin eine Neuinstallation der OS ansteht, würde ich die beiden Plätze gern auch effektiv nutzen.


----------



## Bruecky (28. Mai 2011)

Hab zwar schon ma nen eigenen Thread erstellt,  aber da mir dort bis jetzt noch niemand geantwortet hat, schreibe ich mein Problem noch mal hier rein.
Link zum anderen Thread: Link

Hab jetzt seit kurzer Zeit an meinem Maximus III Formula neue PWM-Lüfter drangemacht mit LEDs (Enermax T.B.Vegas Trio   ). 
Am CPU-Lüfter sind die auch immer gleich hell, aber an den anderen sind die bei gedrosselter Drehzahl sehr dunkel. 
Glaube, dass es daran liegt, dass nur der CPU-Anschluss wirklich PWM gesteuert is und der Rest per Voltveränderung runtergeregelt wird.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Glaubt ihr, dass es so, wie ich beschrieben hab (mit Voltsteuerung), geregelt wird?
Und wenn ja, gibt es eine Einstellung im BIOS oder ein Programm mit dem ich die Lüfter auch via PWM steuern kann?

mfg Bruecky


----------



## holger-42 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Klar: Weniger Drehzahl -> weniger Spannung -> weniger Licht. Mein CPU-Lüfter hängt am Anschluss des Boards (was m.E. auch sinnvoll ist), meine Gehäuselüfter habe ich an eine 3,5"-Lüftersteuerung gehangen. Kann ich auch so weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Bruecky (3. Juni 2011)

Alle Lüfter hängen am Mainboard => eigentlich ja PWM gesteuert

Hast du des Problem mit dem dunklen LüfterLEDs mit deiner Lüftersteuerung auch???
wenn nein: welche Lüftersteuerung hast du oder welche hat die Funktion???

Bruecky

PS: Was haltet ihr von der??? Dauert zwar noch n bisschen bis die erscheint aber ich denk des is genau des was ich brauch.
http://www.corsair.com/corsair-link-cooling-kit.html


----------



## crackzoO (21. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig.

hab ein Maximus II Gene, und würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist die controll LED's zu tauschen.
Hab es durch zufall geschafft das komplett innenleben meines PC in schwarz rot zu halten, ein kleiner casemod regt sich in meinem kopf ein fenster in die seiten wand zu sägen um ein bisschen innenleben aufn schreibtisch sichtbr zu machen. nur die (im besten fall grün leuchtende) LED stört mich und ich würde diese gerne tasuchen.

möglich?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2011)

Möglich theoretisch ja, solange du Equipment und sehr gute Erfahrung im Löten von SMD-LEDs hast. Garantieverlust und hohes Risiko inklusive - ich würde es trotz Kenntnis auf dem Gebiet lieber lassen.


----------



## crackzoO (21. Juni 2011)

okay, danke für die info.

werd das dann mal lassen und mich auf sleeven, fenster, und led leisten beschränken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juni 2011)

Wieso, kannst doch einfach die LED`S im Bios deaktivieren. Brauch doch eh keiner


----------



## crackzoO (21. Juni 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso, kannst doch einfach die LED`S im Bios deaktivieren. Brauch doch eh keiner


echt jez? 
auf die idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen  war so aufs tauschen beschränkt 
nagut, dann werd ich heute mal gleichmal das bios durchstöbern, thanks for info


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juni 2011)

Also bei meinem Maximus 3 Gene geht das


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (22. August 2011)

kauf dir ne Rote Folie und kleb sie Sauber drüber^^ LEDs verursachen ja (normalerweise) keine wärme


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> kauf dir ne Rote Folie und kleb sie Sauber drüber^^ LEDs verursachen ja (normalerweise) keine wärme


 
Stimmt so nicht, sonst wären sie ja 100% Effizient  

Der Anteil Energie die in Wärme umgewandelt wird ist aber in einstelligen Bereich, von daher entwickeln sie "kaum" Wärme. 

Ich bezweifle aber das grüne LED`s mit roter Folie gut aussehen


----------



## CeresPK (23. August 2011)

oO jetzt gehts ja ab 

Aber Grüne LEDs mit Roter Folie abkleben halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für die beste Lösung xD
schönes Orange/Braunes Licht xD


----------



## NwO_OcTrOn (1. September 2011)

1.Wo kommt ein 1394 Kabel hin? hab ein maximus extreme gene z?
2. Die Anschlüsse von Aquaero und Aquastream sind ja nur so "halbe" Stecker, brauche die je einen komplette Anschluss oder kann ich beide in einen stecken? Und wenn 1 Stecker einen ganzen Anschluss braucht, kommt er wohl an die oberen PINS oder?

Gruß


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Juni 2012)

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar möchte ich mein Asus MIIIF testen welche neuen Treiber sind sehr wichtig und welche Tools sind zu empfehlen.
Mit dem Board wird natürlich übertaktet die Soundkarte getestet usw.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja funktionieren die CPUs der zweiten Generation wie mein I3 540 oder nur mit denn älteren Modellen wie mein I5 750, würde mich noch über die Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2012)

Hm ich hab derzeit auch einen i5 750 auf dem Maximus II Formula.

Allerdings lässt sich der Multi nicht unter 20 setzen, völlig egal was ich mache.
Wenn ich z.B. mit 160x15 boote (190x21 waren kein Problem) um ein bisschen RAM zu testen, dann stellt sich das System automatisch auf 150x20 oder ähnliches, als würde das Board versuchen die CPU immer möglichst nah an 3GHz zu halten.

Das regt mich langsam tierisch auf, ich will dieses ganze automatische Spielzeug und auch den Turbo nicht - weiß jemand, wie ich das irgendwie deaktivieren kann? 
Für den Turbo hab ich im BIOS bisher nichts gefunden...


----------

